# NC newbee



## Kathleen (May 14, 2009)

Hello, I started on my first hive about a month ago. I am located in the lovely mountains of western North Carolina. It's been a bumpy start, but so interesting. I look forward to the journey. I've greatly enjoyed reading on the boards.


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

Welcome 
I live in New Prospect Just behind fire dept on Hwy 9


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Kathleen.
There is a lot of great information here and a lot of very knowledgeable beekeepers here.
I hope your bees do well and make lots of honey. 
Ski


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Kathleen,

I've been to your part of NC several times and it is a beautiful place. Welcome, and good luck with your bees. Perhaps you'll get some Sourwood honey!


----------



## Kathleen (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Yes I'm hoping for some sourwood. pom51 I am just up the mountain from you.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Kathleen...welcome and best wishes to you. I take some retreat time each October at Lake Junaluska, NC near Waynesville. It is a beautiful area. If we ever moved away from here, that is where I'd want to be (Western NC) is a great place to live and a great spot to keep bees. So, I wish you lots of success. God bless...
Fred


----------

